# Steel roofs Ogemaw county



## shawndonna (Apr 16, 2005)

Thinking about getting a new roof in Ogemaw county anyone care to recommend a roofer? Steel roofs what do you all think? The season for county fairs is coming up us homesteaders should get out and help support the local fairs by attenting. Also looking for a butcher hogs in Ogemaw.


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

Do not know anyone exactly, but a friend was telling me that there was an Amish crew that put up a steel roof at much less cost than other contractors. maybe you can find out if there is one around there . D Buck


----------



## shawndonna (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks D Buck...I know in Gladwin there is a Amish man who will do roofs but I will have to go down there everyday to pick him up and take him home. I will check in Mio anyone know of a Amish roofing crew in or near Mio?


----------



## D Buck (Oct 22, 2004)

The crew I spoke of was in stanwood. Good luck. D Buck


----------

